
Richard St. John's 8 secrets of success (video) - kqr2
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/richard_st_john_s_8_secrets_of_success.html
======
CalmQuiet
I'd seen this before. This time I took notes. Most the things that hold me
back appear within his 8 "secrets" (and their sub-secrets):

1\. Passion

2\. Work

3\. Focus

4\. Practice

5\. Push yourself

6\. Serve

7\. Ideas [ Listen, observe, be curious, ask questions, problem solve, make
connections ]

8\. Persist [ Through Failure & Crap (Criticism, Rejection, Ashholes,
Pressure)]

No _one_ item is enough. It does taking attacking your project/life on all
eight fronts. Thanks, RSJ.

~~~
thaumaturgy
I would want to add 2 things to the list, from my experience so far:

9\. Organize. If I don't get my billing system straightened out soon, I'm
going to drive myself nuts.

10\. Delegate. This is a big one I think. No matter how awesome you are, you
can usually get even more done, and do a better job, and be more successful,
by gathering a couple of good people around you and making a team of it.

